
Usability vs. Privacy–Keeping Things in Balance - blendergeek
https://mycroft.ai/blog/usability-vs-privacy-keeping-things-in-balance/
======
basicplus2
Google instant apps is an excellent way to give away your privacy totally and
absolutely

